# error message when comming to ss.org



## Scott (Oct 16, 2005)

whenever i come to ss.org through my history bar i get this message:


Warning: main(./statistic/statistic_spider.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /homepages/24/d137667160/htdocs/forum/statistic_counter.php on line 99

Fatal error: main(): Failed opening required './statistic/statistic_spider.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/lib/php') in /homepages/24/d137667160/htdocs/forum/statistic_counter.php on line 99

I then have to hit refresh to get to the main page. Anyone else getting this? it only started today aswell...


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Oct 16, 2005)

Me TWO!


----------



## Jason (Oct 16, 2005)

yep but when u try it a second time it works tho


----------



## Shikaru (Oct 16, 2005)

I get it the first time as well.


----------



## Vince (Oct 16, 2005)

Chris knows, he's working on it.

er, I mean his pats are getting ass-raped by the broncos on national TV, so he'll get around to it tomorrow


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 16, 2005)

/me hopes the pats lose.

The / me thing works for me now...


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2005)

Should be fixed, let me know if you see it again.


----------



## Vince (Oct 16, 2005)

it just happened again for me. Sorry to hear about the pats. They did come roaring back though.

Also, what's with having a running back named Pass?

"Yeah, on the next play we're going to Pass."

"So which receiver?'

"No, idiot, we're going to PASS!!"

"Yeah, TO WHICH RECEIVER?!"

*smack* "The fucking running back... his name is PASS!!!"

"Ow."


----------



## jski7 (Oct 16, 2005)

Chris said:


> Should be fixed, let me know if you see it again.


/me only having the problem when I log onto my second ISP . And yes , it's still happening .


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2005)

Re-fixed.


----------



## velocity (Oct 16, 2005)

hey! this is the first time today i have been able to get into the forums. i get that error message,and my internet explorer locks up?!? a whole day without sevenstring.org? i just hope the coldsweats and nausea slow down now.


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2005)

Are you still getting it at all?


----------



## velocity (Oct 16, 2005)

actually it seems o.k. now (fingers crossed) glad you got it fixed!


----------

